# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Πρώτη προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνας

## LEBA77

Καλημέρα σας!
είμαι νέος στο φορουμ και σας ευχαριστώ γιατί διαβάζοντας εδω μέσα βοηθήθηκα πάρα πολύ στην προσπάθεια μου για πρώτη φορά να ζευγαρωσω καρδερίνες!

εχω λοιπόν 1 ζευγάρι καρδερινέσ εκτροφής και ένα ζευγάρι καρδερινο με κανάρα με καλή προετοιμασία από τον νοέμβρη με χώρισμα και από φεβρουάριο μαζι

η κανάρα μου έχει 3 αβγα με τελευταίο στισ 01/04/16 δεν έχω δει βάτεμα αλλά ο μάγκας την ταίζει και προσέχει την φωλία οταν αυτή σηκώνετε
και η καρδερινα μου εχει σχεδον τελέιώσει την φωλιά,έχω δει πολλά βατέματα τις 3 τελευταιες μέρες αλλα και πολλους τσακωμους!αυτο που με ανησυχεί έιναι ότι 
έχει 13 μέρες τωρα που μία την φτιάχνει μία την χαλάει!βέβαια από χτες φαίνεται να κάνει πιο γρήγορα στην μεταφορά υλικου και να παίρνει πιο πολυ βαμβακι!

επίσης έχω και μια καρδερινούλα τον Αngry μεγαλωμένη στο χέρι αγορασμένη από 5 μηνών που την έχω χωρίς ζευγάρι και λέει απίστευτα!

χρησιμοποιώ τροφη του εμπορίου για καρδερίνες και την εμπλουτίζω όλο τον χρονο ώστε να έχει26-27 σπόρουσ!
επίσησ αβγοτροφη για αγριοπουλια συν αποξηραμένα βοτανα όλο τον χρονο  ΒΡΩΜΗ,BELLAΤΑΡΑΞΑΚΟ,ΚΑΛΕΝΤΟΥΛΑ,ΔΥΟΣΜΟ  ,ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟ,ΑΓΓΙΝΑΡΑ,


BELLA,ΓΑΙΔΟΥΡΑΓΚΑΘΟ,ΘΥΜΑΡΙ,ΧΑΜΟ  ΗΛΙ,ΓΑΙΔΟΥΡΑΓΚΑΘΟ,ΤΣΟΥΚΝΙ  Α,ΡΙΓΑΝΗ

αβγο τώρα κάθε 3 μέρες φρέσκο από το κοτέτσι μου και βρασμένο 13 λεπτά
πρασινάδα κάθε μέρα!την ταράζουν και ιδίως τον ζωχό που έιναι της εποχής και τρελάινονται για τα μπουμπουκια!

τέλος να πω ότι το μοναδικό μου κίνητρο είναι η αγάπη μου για αυτα τα πουλια που μου θυμίζουν την παιδική μου ηλικία στο αμπέλι στο χωριό μου!
πάλια είχα αρκετα καναρίνια με τα οπόια είχα επιτυχίες αρκετες στα ζευγαρώματα αλλα λόγο ελλειψης χρόνου τα δώρισα σε φίλους!

θα βαλω και φωτο μόλις βρω πωσ θα τιε ανεβάσω

----------


## LEBA77

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει στο πωσ ανεβάζουμε βίντεο και φωτογραφίες!ευχαριστώ

----------


## LEBA77

να συμπληρώσω δε ότι τα πουλία μου δεν έχουν δαχτυλίδι γιατί δεν βάζει ο φίλος που τα αγόρασα γιατί και αυτός είναι νέος και φοβότανε μην έχει ατύχημα ,όπωσ και γω λέω να μην βάλω εαν με το καλό βγάλω καρδερινάκια για τον ίδιο λόγο!

----------


## nikolaslo

Τι δεν μπορεις να ανεβασεις φωτο... και μεις τι κανουμε εδω?
Μπρικια κολλάμε? 
Στο πιο κατω λινκ θα βρεις αναλυτικα οδηγιες αν καπου βρεις προβλημα εδω ειμαστε.

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*Καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας να ειναι παντα γερα τα πουλακια σου

----------


## nikolaslo

Απο την σιγμη που τα πουλακια σου δεν εχουν δακτυλιδια θα πρεπει να βγαλεις κοντινες φωτο των ποδιων τους

----------


## LEBA77

ευχαριστώ πολύ !Θα το κανω!

----------


## LEBA77

http://vid1104.photobucket.com/album...psfbv0ui7n.mp4

----------


## LEBA77

Ελπίζω να παίζει σε εσας το βίντεο γιατι σε μενα όχι

----------


## kostas karderines

Γειά σου Λευτέρη και καλός ήρθες στην παρεα!Μια χαρά τα πας και μην ανησυχείς, έτσι κάνουν οι καρδερίνες μπορεί να φτιάξουν και να χαλάσουν την φωλιά αρκετές φορές.άφησε τα οπως ειναι και να έχεις υπομονή, τίποτα άλλο!

----------


## nikolaslo

Μια χαρα παιζει ομοφα τα πουλακια σου πολυ ομορφα, μου αρεσει παρα παρα πολυ αυτη η κλουβα που εχεις.

----------


## LEBA77

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Να συμπληρώσω ότι του δίνω αβγό από το κοτέτσι μου 3 φορές την εβδομάδα από μισό και κάθε μέρα χορταρικά ανάλογα με την επόχή τα οπόια τους αύξησα την δόση σταδιακα.
Και να πω επίσης ότι ο μονος λόγος που το κάνω είναι η α΄γαπη μου για τις καρδερίνες και η νοσταλγία των παιδικών χρόνων στο χωριό μου και στα αμπέλια τουπαππου μου όπου γινότανε χαμός απο τα κοπάδια!

----------


## LEBA77

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> Να συμπληρώσω ότι του δίνω αβγό από το κοτέτσι μου 3 φορές την εβδομάδα από μισό και κάθε μέρα χορταρικά ανάλογα με την επόχή τα οπόια τους αύξησα την δόση σταδιακα.
> Και να πω επίσης ότι ο μονος λόγος που το κάνω είναι η α΄γαπη μου για τις καρδερίνες και η νοσταλγία των παιδικών χρόνων στο χωριό μου και στα αμπέλια τουπαππου μου όπου γινότανε χαμός απο τα κοπάδια!


πολυβιταμίνες μόνο σε απότομη αλλαγη καιρου και δοξα το Θεο δεν έχει αρρωστήσει καθόλου

----------


## jk21

Λευτερη καλως ηρθες στην παρεα και χαιρομαι που το φορουμ σε βοηθησε και σε οδηγει στο δρομο της πραγματικης εκτροφης !


θα ηθελα απο τη στιγμη που δεν υπαρχουν δαχτυλιδια , να μας πεις την ηλικια των καρδερινων και να βγαλεις μια κοντινη φωτο σε μασκα και ποδια των πουλιων . Απο κει και περα  , αν τα πουλια εχουν γνωρισματα που δινουν αυξημενες ενδειξεις οτι ειναι πουλια εκτροφης (εσυ το ξερεις αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχουν στοιχεια και για τα μελη ωστε να υπαρχει ισονομια στους κανονες ) οταν με το καλο εχεις φωλια ( πιστευω συντομα και οι μικροτσακωμοι ειναι ενα απο τα σημαδια ) θα επιθυμουσαμε συχνη παρουσιαση της εξελιξης (αυγα ,επωαση ,εκολλαψη και ολες οι αλλες χαρες που θα ερθουν ) ωστε να υπαρχει το ιστορικο της αληθινης προελευσης ως πουλια εκτροφης και για τα μικρα που θα ερθουν .Δεν θα συνεχιστει φυσικα το θεμα ,αν ενω αναφερεις γεννηση αυγων και νεοσσων ,δεν θα υπαρχει οπτικακουστικο υλικο (που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα υπαρξει αλλα απλα αναφερω τα τυπικα )  . Θα ηθελα να μας διευκρινισεις λιγο το λογο ταισματος στο χερι της αλλης καρδερινας .Ειναι πουλακι απο φωλια; 


Χαιρομαι πολυ για τον χωρο που εχεις ,που δειχνει οτι δεν τσιγουνευεσαι για να βλεπεις χαρουμενα τα πουλακια !

----------


## LEBA77

Γειά σας κύριε Δημήτρη,
να σας ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά καθώς έχω διαβάσει όλα τα αρθρα σας σχεδόν και φαινεστε  ατομο που αγαπάει πόλυ τα πουλιά και με παρα παρα πολλες γνώσεις,
οι καρδερίνες μου είναι του 2014(θα βγαλω φωτογραφίες πιο κοντινές αλλα νομίζω φαινονται και στο βιντεο)θα ενημερώσω εννοείτε με υλικό εάν με το καλό εχω φωλιά και αβγα(μακαρι!!!!)
το πουλάκι που είναι ταισμένο στο χέρι είναι περσινο  δεν τάιζε η μανα και το παιδι που το πήρα μεγάλωσε 3  τα 2 ζήσανε και το ένα πήρα εγώ.
όσο για τον χώρο που διέθεσα προτιμώ να έχω λίγα πουλάκια και ευτυχισμένα (όσο μπορεί να είναι σε κλουβί) παρά πολλα και συνεχώσ άρρωστα και στρεσαρισμένα πόσο μάλλον τώρα που είναι σε φάση αναπαραγωγής.

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία η κλούβα σου, και πανέμορφα πουλάκια......
Η κοπέλα που κλωσαει δε, όλα τα λεφτά..... ::

----------


## stefos

καλως ηρθες Λευτερη στην παρεα !!! καλη συνεχεια στις αναπαραγωγες σου και να χαιρεσαι τα πετουμενα σου.

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλως ηλθες Λευτερη! Σου ευχομαι συντομα να εχεις φωλιες και μικρα!!
Καλη αναπαραγωγικη σεζον να εχεις!!

----------


## LEBA77



----------


## LEBA77



----------


## LEBA77

Καλημέρα,σας ευχαριστώ πολύ  καλές επιτυχίες και σε σας,απο πάνω φωτογραφίες απο το ζευγος και την φωλίτσα όπω ήταν χτες το απόγευμα!

----------


## LEBA77



----------


## LEBA77

και απο πάνω τα αβγα για καρδερινοκαναρο που σήμερα αύριο θα δούμε εάν έγινε η δουλειά τελικα :winky:

----------


## kostas salonika

θα ερθουν και τα αυγα με τις καρδερινες εισαι σε καλο δρομο.υπομονη.και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## Soulaki

Καλη συνέχεια..... :Happy0065:

----------


## LEBA77

Λοιπόν σήμερα κλείνουμε 18 ημέρες από τότε που κλωσσάει η κανάρα και λέω αύριο να χαλάσω την φωλια για να ξαναρχίσουν ,τελικά η δουλεία δεν έγινε εαν και έχουμε ταισματα όλη την ώρα και έχουμε ταιριάξει απόλυτα!τώρα όσον αφορά την καρδερίνα η φωλία είναι τελείωσ έτοιμη από χτες αλλα αυτή δεν λεει να κάτσει και είναι και λίγο νωχελική και μέχει ανησυχήσει λίγο,βλεποντας και κάνοντας....

----------


## kostaskirki

Λευτερη τα ταΐσματα μεταξυ τους πολλες φορες δεν λενε και κατι!!
Δεν πειραζει ομως! Στην δευτερη ισως εισαι πιο τυχερος!
Οσο για την καρδερινα πολυ πιθανον αυριο να δεις αυγο ,μιας και οταν τα πουλια ετοιμαζοντε να γενησουν ειναι πολλες φορες νοχελικα! Στην θεση σου θα εβαζα σημερα ασβεστιο στο νερο,αν δεν το εχεις ηδη κανει! Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## LEBA77

> Λευτερη τα ταΐσματα μεταξυ τους πολλες φορες δεν λενε και κατι!!
> Δεν πειραζει ομως! Στην δευτερη ισως εισαι πιο τυχερος!
> Οσο για την καρδερινα πολυ πιθανον αυριο να δεις αυγο ,μιας και οταν τα πουλια ετοιμαζοντε να γενησουν ειναι πολλες φορες νοχελικα! Στην θεση σου θα εβαζα σημερα ασβεστιο στο νερο,αν δεν το εχεις ηδη κανει! Καλη συνεχεια!


 δεν έχω πάρει ασβέστιο για το νερό πάει όμω στχνά στο σουπιοκόκκαλο ,ελπίζω αύριο να δούμε ΄!ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## LEBA77

> δεν έχω πάρει ασβέστιο για το νερό πάει όμω στχνά στο σουπιοκόκκαλο ,ελπίζω αύριο να δούμε ΄!ευχαριστώ πολύ!


χτες το απόγευμα τον είδα 5 φορές να πηγαίνει στην φωλία ενώ αυτή κλώσαγε και την σήκωσα να δω μπας και...αλλα  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Τι αυγοτροφη ταιζεις Λευτερη;

----------


## LEBA77

> Τι αυγοτροφη ταιζεις Λευτερη;


μία του εμπορίου για αγριοοπούλια  την urlox αναμεμειγμένη  με βότανα ,δεν μπορώ να πω οτι πέφτουν και με τα μουτρα αλλα την ψιλοτρώνε,έχετε καμία να μου προτείνετε?

----------


## jk21

δεν αναφερομαι σε αυτο τοσο , οσο στην αμεση δυνατοτητα παροχης ασβεστιου πχ μεσω του γαλακτος .Αν δεν ειναι πολυ ξερη και δεν μπορεις να δωσεις σημερα εξτρα ασβεστιο ,αν θες αφρατεψε τη με λιγο γαλα 

στην πορεια οταν μπορεσεις ,δοκιμαζεις αυτη 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*σε διαφορες εκδοχες της διαλεγοντας τι σε βολευει ,ειτε σκετη ειτε τριμμενη με ισοποση ετοιμη  και αυτη εχει αρκετο γαλα

----------


## johnrider

Κανε ενα ελεγχο στην σχαρα μηπως εκανε αυγο εκτος φωλιας.Αν δεν βρεις καλομελετα κι ερχεται αυριο στην φωλια.Με το σουπιοκοκκαλο εισαι  κομπλε.

----------


## LEBA77

Τελικα βρηκα 1 αβγο στον πατο σπασμενο ακριβως απεναντι απο την φωλια :sad:  γεννησε κατω , γιατι; Η φωλια ειναι ετοιμη . Βλεπω ναχω και αλλο στον πατο. Τωρα που την βλεπω φαινεται πως εχει κ αλλο! Τι κανω τωρα;

----------


## johnrider

βαλε πλαστικο αυγο στην φωλια

----------


## LEBA77

Ευχαριστω! Τι μεγεθος;;;

----------


## johnrider



----------


## johnrider

σβελτα γιατι αρχιζει και νυχτωνει.

----------


## LEBA77

Δεν προλαβα κουρνιασε, πηγα πηρα κατι ασπρα μικρα μουδωσε ο περσοπας , εχω σκασει

----------


## LEBA77

Εστωσα λιγο βαμβακι εκει που βρηκα το αλλο μπας και

----------


## johnrider

Εαν κουρνιασε στην φωλια μεσα καλο σημαδι.

----------


## LEBA77

Που τετοια τυχη στο κλαρι μπροστα στην φωλια κουρνιασε παει κ το πρωινο αβγο κατω θα το βρω

----------


## LEBA77



----------


## LEBA77

Αυτο κανει; Γιατι ειχε κ σαν αυτα που εδειξες αλλα μουδωσε αυτα κ τον εμπιστευτικα γιατι ξερει λεει απο καρδερινες

----------


## kostaskirki

Ναι κανει μια χαρα! Μην απελπιζεσαι ομως! Θα δειξει αυριο τι θα κανει το πουλακι!

----------


## LEBA77

Δευτερο αυγο στον πατο σημερα το πρωι.. Τι γινετε σε αυτην την περιπτωση; Θα στρωσει μονη της ; Θα τα κανει ολα στον πατο;

----------


## LEBA77

Το απογευμα λεω να στρωσω στην κλουβα χαρτι παντου μπας κ σωσω κανενα κ το βλω στην καναρα οταν φτιαξει φωλια.. Πως θα το συντηρησω ομως; Καλημερα σας!

----------


## carduelis

Δυστυχώς τα δείγματα που έχεις δεν είναι καλά για την πορεία του ζευγαριού.

Η φωλιά δεν έχει στηθεί σωστά και γι αυτό δεν ασχολούνται μ αυτή.

----------


## LEBA77

> Δυστυχώς τα δείγματα που έχεις δεν είναι καλά για την πορεία του ζευγαριού.
> 
> Η φωλιά δεν έχει στηθεί σωστά και γι αυτό δεν ασχολούνται μ αυτή.


\

Tι μπορώ να κάνω τώρα?έχω έναν αρσενικο χωρίς ζευγάρι,να βάλω αυτόν???


να χαλάσω την φωλιά και να την βάλω αλλου?δεν ακταλαβα το δεν έχει στηθεί σωστα!

----------


## carduelis

Oχι δεν φταίει οαρσενικός σε καμιά περίπτωση.

Εγώ θα χάλαγα την φωλιά..... και θα έβαζα 2 φωλιές στην πρόσοψη μπροστα....Μία αριστερα και μία δεξιά....όσο πιο ψηλά γίνεται.

Το ότι δεν έχει διαμορφώσει το πουλί την κάλυψη που του έχεις βάλει φαινεται αμέσως ότι κάτι δεν του αρέσει.

Το πρώτο δείγμα στη φωλιά φαίνεται αμέσως αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά....

Αν είχα δει πιο νωρίς το θέμα θα το προλάβαινες να μην πάει στράφη η πρώτη γέννα.

----------


## LEBA77

> Oχι δεν φταίει οαρσενικός σε καμιά περίπτωση.
> 
> Εγώ θα χάλαγα την φωλιά..... και θα έβαζα 2 φωλιές στην πρόσοψη μπροστα....Μία αριστερα και μία δεξιά....όσο πιο ψηλά γίνεται.
> 
> Το ότι δεν έχει διαμορφώσει το πουλί την κάλυψη που του έχεις βάλει φαινεται αμέσως ότι κάτι δεν του αρέσει.
> 
> 
> 
> Αν είχα δει πιο νωρίς το θέμα θα το προλάβαινες να μην πάει στράφη η πρώτη γέννα.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!χτες έβαλα ψεύτικο αυγο .Τωρα που θα σχολάσω εάν δε κάθετε που δεν θα κάθετε δηλαδή,θα βάλω 2 καινούργιες φωλίές όπως μου είπες,Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ!
έχω τόσο καιρό που παρακολουθω την πορεία τους και πριν φτασω στην πηγή μας πέφτει η στάμνα κάτω!!
Το πρώτο δείγμα στη φωλιά φαίνεται αμέσως αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά....

----------


## carduelis

Θα κάνεις ακριβώς το ιδιο με την φωλιά αλλά θα την φερεις στην πρόσοψη.....(και αριστερα και ξεξιά)

Μέσα στις φωλιές θα βάλεις και ψάθινα καλαθακια.

Λευκό νήμα και βαμβάκι μαζί σε μία θηκη.

Θα προσπαθήσω να παρακολουθώ το θέμα σου....πιο ενεργά.

Οχι υπερβολές στην κάλυψη με τα χριστουγενιάτικα.

----------


## LEBA77

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου !


> Θα κάνεις ακριβώς το ιδιο με την φωλιά αλλά θα την φερεις στην πρόσοψη.....(και αριστερα και ξεξιά)
> 
> Μέσα στις φωλιές θα βάλεις και ψάθινα καλαθακια.
> 
> Λευκό νήμα και βαμβάκι μαζί σε μία θηκη.
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να παρακολουθώ το θέμα σου....πιο ενεργά.
> 
> Οχι υπερβολές στην κάλυψη με τα χριστουγενιάτικα.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη πως ακριβως περιμενες να διαμορφωθει η φωλια απο τα πουλια   , με την καλυψη οπως ειχε μπει ;

Λευτερη οι δυο φωλιες ειναι αριστερα  , η μια στο βαθος και η αλλη μπροστα ή κανω λαθος; ποια διαλεξε να κανει η θηλυκια;  


Που κουρνιαζει ή κουρνιαζε το καθε πουλακι πριν γινει η φωλια;  


Αν η φτιαγμενη ειναι η μεσα φωλια  , η ανατολη ειναι προσβασιμη απο εκει; 


Αρσενικος δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι υπευθυνος για πτωση του αυγου εκτος φωλιας σε τοσο μεγαλη αποσταση ... απλα το εκανε εξω η θηλυκια 


Ειτε γιατι ειναι ασπορο  , ειτε γιατι δεν την βολευει η φωλια  , που ισως πιεσθηκε απ τον αρσενικο να κανει καπου που δεν θελει  ή που  ισως να μην ειναι κανενα απο αυτα τα δυο σημεια των  υπαρχοντων φωλιων στην προτιμηση και των δυο πουλιων

----------


## LEBA77

Λοιπον οι φωλιες ηταν κ οι δυο απτην ανατολικη πλευρα η μια η ανοιχτου τυπου στο βαθος της κλουβα  κ η αλλη στην προσοψη αλλα με το ανοιγμα οχι προς τα μεσα αλλα στο πλαι. Στην αρχη αρχιζε να φτιαχνει την ανοιχτου τυπου αλλα ο αρσενικος την χαλαγε. Μετα απο καμια 15 μερες τελειωσε την αλλη οπως ξερετε αλλα τα αυγα στον πατο. Η θυληκια κουρνιαζε κ κουρνιαζει στο κλαρακι μπροστα απο την φωλια που εφτιαξε. Εβαλα μολις τωρα 3 φωλιες κλειστου τυπου 2 πλαστικες κ μια αυτη που ειχε φτιαξει μονο την εβαλα πιο ψιλα κ με το ανοιγμα προς τα μεσα. Εβαλα ελαφρια καλυψη οχι σαν πριν, παρεπιπτοντως μολις γυρισα ειχε χαλασει μονη της την φωλια κ ηταν κ πολυ πιο ζωηρη!εβαλα επισης ψαθινα καλαθακια κ εκανα κ τον σταυρο μου, πηρα την μανα μου να τα ξεματιασει κ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ! Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την ανταποκριση!

----------


## carduelis

> Βασιλη πως ακριβως περιμενες να διαμορφωθει η φωλια απο τα πουλια   , με την καλυψη οπως ειχε μπει ;


Συνήθως το θηλυκό διαμορφώνει την κάλυψη γύρω από την φωλιά στα μέτρα του.... αφαιρώντας κάποια κομάτια από τα χριστουγεννιάτικα που έχει βάλει ο φίλος μας.

Εχω ξαναπεί ότι η καρδερίνα σου δείχνει πάντα τι θέλει ....και αν εχεις την ικανότητα να το δεις ....η αναπαραγωγή της είναι παιχνίδι.

Αυτή είναι και η μαγεία της συγκεκριμένης εκτροφής.

Συνεργασία των πουλιών με τον εκτροφέα.

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν εκανε νεο αυγο  , προφανως δεν ειναι κανονικη γεννα , οποτε προσωπικα τουλαχιστον δεν με αγχωνει αν εκανε το αυγο κατω (προς το παρον ) 

Κρατα το οτι τελικα εκανε φωλια εκει που ηθελε ο αρσενικος .Αν πεταει και στο μελλον αυγα κατω , πιστευω οτι ισως εχει σχεση .Προς το παρον αν αυτο αποδειχθει αβατευτο μη κανονικης γεννας , η γεννα εκτος δεν ειναι απροσμενη 

Δες που κουρνιαζει (ακομα και σημερα αν φαινεται ) ο αρσενικος και αν σημερα που διελυσε τη φωλια , συνεχιζει εκεινη να κοιμαται διπλα σε αυτη ή καπου αλλου 

καλα ειναι αν δοκιμασεις με δυο φωλιες απο δω και μπρος ,να ειναι μπροστα και εκεινη που ειναι πιο δυτικα ,να εχει ορατοτητα για τη θηλυκια προς ανατολη

----------


## kostas karderines

Μην εκπλαγείτε εαν τα αφήσει έτσι όπως είναι και στην επόμενη γέννα τα πάει μια χαρά!

----------


## LEBA77

> Αν δεν εκανε νεο αυγο  , προφανως δεν ειναι κανονικη γεννα , οποτε προσωπικα τουλαχιστον δεν με αγχωνει αν εκανε το αυγο κατω (προς το παρον ) 
> 
> Κρατα το οτι τελικα εκανε φωλια εκει που ηθελε ο αρσενικος .Αν πεταει και στο μελλον αυγα κατω , πιστευω οτι ισως εχει σχεση .Προς το παρον αν αυτο αποδειχθει αβατευτο μη κανονικης γεννας , η γεννα εκτος δεν ειναι απροσμενη 
> 
> Δες που κουρνιαζει (ακομα και σημερα αν φαινεται ) ο αρσενικος και αν σημερα που διελυσε τη φωλια , συνεχιζει εκεινη να κοιμαται διπλα σε αυτη ή καπου αλλου 
> 
> καλα ειναι αν δοκιμασεις με δυο φωλιες απο δω και μπρος ,να ειναι μπροστα και εκεινη που ειναι πιο δυτικα ,να εχει ορατοτητα για τη θηλυκια προς ανατολη


Για νεο αυγο θα δουμε αυριο το ορωι, ετσι οπως την ειδα ηταν πιο ζωηρη αλλα ισως εχει αλλο ενα..κ σημερα κουρνιασε στην ιδια θεση, οτν εβαλα τις φωλιες εκατσα κανα τεταρτο κ ειδα τον αρσενικο να μπαινει στην μια φωλια κ να κελαιδαει κ αυτην να πεταριζει ανυσηχη κ οεριεργη στην φωλια που ειχε κανει κ μου φανηκε οτι τους αρεσε γιατι καποια στιγμη κελαιδοτσαν κ τα δυο! Αυτη παντως η θυληκια ωρες ωρες δε σταματαει!Παντως αυτο το απροβλεπτο ειναι που μου αρεσει σε αυτα τα πουλια , αυτο το αγριο που δεν τους εχει φυγει κ στο θυμιζουν καθε μερα! Θα σας ενημερωσω για την συνεχεια,,,,

----------


## jk21

Προσδιορισε σε παρακαλω σε ποια φωλια πηγαινε ο αρσενικος  τωρα που κελαηδουσε ,σε ποια η θηλυκια ( την μεσα ή την εξω εννοω )

και δες με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που κοιμουνται ακριβως   . Ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις δειχνουν οτι συντομα θα εχεις και αυγα κανονικης γεννας

----------


## LEBA77

Καλημέρα!
σήμερα είχαμε και αλλο αυγο κάτω...Ο αρσενικός χτες κελάιδαγε και κοιμήθηκε στο κλαράκι μπροστα από την φωλία εσώτερικού τύπου (τώρα έβαλα εξωτερικου τύπου)που δεν του άρεσε στην αρχή και σήμερα έμπαινε και έβγαινε  με βαμβακι στο στόμα εκεεί(ίσως να τουάρεσε το μέρος αλλα να μην του άρεσε η φωλία) για κανα δεκάλεπτο που τα χάζευα πριν φύγω για δουλεια,η θυληκιά εκεί που κόυρνιαζε και πριν κόύρνιασε και το βράδι,δηλαδή στην φωλιά που είχε φτιάξει στην πρόσοψη της κλούβας.Η θυληκια το πρωι μπήκε και βγήκε σε όλες τις φωλίές!Αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει στο τέλος.Αν είμου σπίτι θα καθόμουν να τα παρατηρήσω πιο πολύ ώρα και πιστεύω θα καταλαβω τι θέλουν αυτή την φορά.Το Σ-Κ θα έχω χρόνο και ελπίζω να μου δείξουν τι θέλουν γιτί με 10 λεπτα το πρωι και με μισή ώρα το απόγευμα είναι δυσκολο να καταλάβω.

----------


## LEBA77

καλημέρα,
ξαναξεκίνησε και φτιάχνει 2 φωλιές !Θα με τρελάνει αυτό το πουλί!!! :Fighting0029: 'Αντε να δούμε τι μου επιφυλάσει αυτήν την φορα!!

Επίσης η κανάρα μου έχει έχει 'ετοιμη την φωλία της και πάμε για δεύτερη γέννα ,ελπίζω ένσπορη αυτήν την φορά καθως έχουν ταιράξει απόλυτα,τρώνε μαζι κάνουν μπάνιο μαζι ,ταίζονται αυτή του στήνετε άλλα είμαι μπροστα και αυτός δεν ενδίδει.λογικά τώρα κάτι θα γίνει... :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω ποια θα επιλεξει , αλλα να παρατηρεις συμμετοχικοτητα ή οχι του αρσενικου σε καθε μια απο αυτες και ισως πιεση της θηλυκιας να κανει καποια απο τις δυο χωρις ορεξη

----------


## carduelis

Αυριο το πολύ μευθαριο....την μία θα την έχει προχωρήσει πολύ.

Μόλις δεις να ασχολειται πιο ενεργά με μία από τις δύο (επειδή λείπεις συνεχώς θα το καταλάβεις από την πρόοδο της φωλιάς) εξαφανίζεις αμέσως όλες τις φωλιές που έχεις μέσα στην κλούβα. Οχι απότομες κινήσεις με τα χέρια σου.

Δηλ. μένει μία και μόνο φωλιά. Αυτή που έχει προχωρήσει.

Γνώμη μου.....

Μόλις δεις αυγό μέσα στη φωλιά ...χωρίζεις τον αρσενικό με χώρισμα αλλά να τον βλέπει.

Το ξαναλέω....

Αφαιρείς τις άχρηστες φωλιές.Μην τις αφήσεις μέσα γιατί μπορεί να ξεχάσεις για φέτος την αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## jk21

> Αφαιρείς τις άχρηστες φωλιές.Μην τις αφήσεις μέσα γιατί μπορεί να ξεχάσεις για φέτος την αναπαραγωγή.


οταν θα γινει η επιλογη  , ειναι επιβεβλημενο ! σε αυτο συμφωνω απολυτως

----------


## LEBA77

Kαλημέρα,
Δεν το ήξερα αυτό ,βλέπω μια προτίμηση σε μια φωλιά ,θα την κοιτάξω και σήμερα που θα σχολάσω και θα αφαιρέσω τις άλλες ,ευχαριστώ πολύ!
τον αρσενικό   θα τον βάλω σε ένα κλουβάκι δίπλα άμα κάνει με το καλό αβγο στην φωλιά γιατί η κλούβα δεν εχει χώρισμα,
υπάρχει φόβος να στρεσαριστεί ?για΄τι τον έχω κοντά 3 μήνες στην κλουβα!

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν ειμαι συμφωνος με την ιδεα της εξαγωγης του αρσενικου εξ αρχτης , χωρις να δωσει δικαιωματα , ειδικα μαλιστα σε αλλο κλουβι , αλλα αυτο ειναι απλα μια γνωμη .Να ακουσεις και αλλες (αν δοθουν ) απο μελη που εχουν αρκετοι περισσοτερη πειρα απο μενα και αποφασιζεις .Ακομα και να το κανεις , γνωμη μου ειναι οτι οταν τα μικρα πλησιασουν εβδομαδα ,θα πρεπει να ξαναμπει , ωστε να ειναι εκει πριν βγουνε απο τη φωλια και να τα νοιωθει δικα του

----------


## kostaskirki

Αν εχεις χρονο να εισαι στα πουλια και να βλεπεις συμπεριφορες θα συμφωνησω με τον jk , αν παλι ο χρονος σου δεν ειναι αρκετος στα πουλια θεωρω την αποψη του Βασιλη ως την πιο σωστη επιλογη!
Οι συμπεριφορα των ζευγαριων απο κουμασι σε κουμασι ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη!!

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Λευτέρη αντιμετώπισα πέρισυ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την θυληκιά μου που ήταν πρωτάρα.Από μέσα Μαρτίου έχτιζε και χάλαγε ταυτόχρονα δύο φωλιές.Ακούγεται τρελό αλλά μόλις ήρθε η ώρα για αυγουλάκια γέννησε 1 αυγό στην μία φωλιά δύο αυγά στην δεύτερη και δύο στον πάτο της κλούβας.Περίμενα να δω σε ποιά φωλιά θα κάτσει.Επέλεξε τελικά αυτή που έκανε τα δύο αυγά και έτσι μετέφερα και το τρίτο σε αυτή τη φωλιά.¨Ηταν και τα τρία ένσπορα και βγήκαν 3 πουλάκια.Φέτος που είναι πιό έμπειρη επέλεξε μία φωλιά,την έχτισε πολύ πιο καλά και τα έχει κάνει όλα τα αυγά εκεί.
Τον αρσενικό θα τον έβγαζα μόνο άν μου έδεινε δικαίωμα.Το καλύτερο είναι να παρατηρήσεις τα πουλιά για αρκετή ώρα και αυτά θα σε οδηγήσουν από μόνα τους στο τι πρέπει να κάνεις με τις φωλιές.

----------


## kostas salonika

Σε καθε περίπτωση όταν επιλέξουν φωλια και την κάνουν η 2η βγαίνει;

----------


## jk21

... αλλιως εχεις φαινομενα σαν αυτο του Κωστα να κανουν διασπαρτα τα αυγα ή ξαφνικα να παρατανε τα αυγα στη μια ,για να πανε σε νεα γεννα στην αλλη  ή να διαλυει στα ξαφνικα φωλια και τυχον αυγα που θα εχει μεσα ειτε ο αρσενικος ειτε το θηλυκο ,αν η προηγουμενη ηταν αυτη που του ειχε επιβαλλει το ταιρι του

----------


## LEBA77

Καλημέρα,
Τελικά είχε αρχίσει να φτιάχνει και την τρίτη φωλία!! :Icon Rolleyes: 
Εκατσα και παρατήρησα χτες για αρκετή ώρα!Έδειξε προτίμηση σε αυτήν που είχε φτιάξει και στην πρώτη γέννα!Εμπαινε όλο εκέι και το βράδι κοιμήθηκε επάνω στην φωλία στην άκρη όμως όχι μέσα.
 Σήμερα το πρωι έβγαλα τις άλλες φωλιές και έκατσα μισή ωρίτσα.Κουβάλαγε και έχτιζε συνέχεια!(της έβαλα και λινάτσα από τσουβάλι)
Επίσης χτες το απόγευμα μόλις σουρούπωνε ο αρσενικος, άρχισε το συνεχες κελάιδιμα για βάτεμα όπως και αυτή δίπλα του άλλα δεν έγινε κάτι.Οι τσακωμοί όμως τσακωμοί..
 Ο αρσενικός σε αντίθεση με τον άλλον που έχω με την κανάρα έιναι νευρικό πουλί με πιο μεγάλη μύτη με πιιο αρχοντικό στυλάκι(το κεφάλι γίνετε επίπεδο :Confused0013:  όταν καλαιδάει)!! και πιο τσαμπουκάς(και πιο ωραία φωνή δυνατή)..Δεν μου φαίνεται οτι θα είναι στοργικός πατέρας,βέβαια ας γίνει πρώτα αβγο στην φωλιά και θα δω τι θα κάνω!
Βασικά εκτός από τα λάθη που κάνω και γω(δεν ήξερα οτι αφαιρούμε τις φωλιές )νομίζω οτι και επειδή είναι πρωτάρα συμβαίνου αυτα!(αβγά στον πάτο κτλ)
Νομίζω σήμερα που θα γυρίσω η φωλία θα είναι πολύ πιο έτοιμη,άντε να δουμε.....

----------


## jk21

αν εμεινει στα 2 αυγα  , απλα κατα 99.99 % ηταν ασπορα και δεν βλεπω καμμια απειρια στο πουλι στο να τα αμολησει οπου να ναι 

τους στοργικους πατερες τους βλεπουμε μεσα στη γεννα ... οχι απο το σουλουπι 

δεν εχω δει σε ποιο σημειο ειχε φτασει την φωλια που προχωρα αλλα ευχομαι να ηταν ηδη επαρκες και ενδεικτικο οτι αυτη θελει . Η αφαιρεση χρειαζεται αλλα οταν η μια φωλια προχωρα αρκετα .Αν στην τελειωσει πιστευω οτι τελικα ναι αυτη ηταν η επιλογη της

----------


## LEBA77

Και γω ελπίζω να έπραξα σωστά,γιατί σήμερα το πρωι πάλι έχτιζε εκεί και εκεί κοιμήθηκε και το βραδι,είχε κάνει 3 αβγα στην προηγούμενη όχι 2.Επίσης είχε ήδη βάλει πολύ λινάτσα κατα τισ 8,30 που βγήκα στο μπαλκόνι μέσα σε 2-3 ώρες το πρωι από όταν ξημέρωσε δηλ.Επίσης η φωλία που άφησα τελικά ήταν και η πιο ωραιά στρωμένη με πιο πολύ υλικό οι άλλες ήταν ανακατεμένες.
Το καλό είναι οτι δουλέυω μέχρι και αύριο και μετά θα έχω 5 μέρες με χρόνο για να παρατηρήσω καλύτερα.

----------


## LEBA77

Επίσης να πω οτι δεν αφήνει τον αρσενικό να πλησιάσει ούτε το κλαδάκι μπροστά από την φωλιά της,όταν αυτός πετάει προς τα εκεί 
του επιτίθετε.

----------


## kostas karderines

> νομίζω οτι και επειδή είναι πρωτάρα συμβαίνου αυτα!(αβγά στον πάτο κτλ)


Λευτέρη τις περισσότερες φορές γι αυτό συμβαίνουν αυτά!αρκετές φορές μου έχει τύχει να κάνουν αυγά στον πάτο και στην επόμενη γέννα να πάνε μια χαρά!πέρυσι είχα δυο τέτοιες περιπτώσεις όπου και οι δυο μετά γέννησαν κανονικά χωρίς να αλλάξω θέση  στην φωλια!το ότι δεν τάισε η μια μετά τα πουλιά είναι άλλο θέμα!Εγώ ασ πουμε σε αρκετά ζευγάρια βάζω μόνο μια φωλιά και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.σε αλλα βαζω δυο!Όλα παιζουν βέβαια αλλα καλο είναι να μην ειμαστε απόλυτοι με τις καρδερινες γιατι μπορεί να βάλεις αλλού την φωλιά και να στα κάνει πάλι στον πάτο!μπορει παλι να την φτιάξει στο ιδιο σημειο με πριν και να εχεις παλι τα ιδια!Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να δωσουμε εξήγηση στα παντα γι αυτο δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε και απόλυτοι. ....!αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου!σου ευχομαι απο εδω και περα να σου πανε ολα τελεια!
Και κάτι ακόμα...του χρόνου προσπάθησε εαν γινεται να φτιάξεις την κλούβα σου να χωρίζει για κάθε περίπτωση χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πιάνεις το πουλί!Όλοι κάνουμε λάθη και μαθαίνουμε κάθε χρόνο! Εσύ δεν ντρέπεσαι να ρωτήσεις και γι αυτό θα τα πάς μια χαρά!αλοιμονο σ αυτούς που νομίζουν ότι ξέρουν τα πάντα.... :rollhappy:

----------


## LEBA77

> Λευτέρη τις περισσότερες φορές γι αυτό συμβαίνουν αυτά!αρκετές φορές μου έχει τύχει να κάνουν αυγά στον πάτο και στην επόμενη γέννα να πάνε μια χαρά!πέρυσι είχα δυο τέτοιες περιπτώσεις όπου και οι δυο μετά γέννησαν κανονικά χωρίς να αλλάξω θέση  στην φωλια!το ότι δεν τάισε η μια μετά τα πουλιά είναι άλλο θέμα!Εγώ ασ πουμε σε αρκετά ζευγάρια βάζω μόνο μια φωλιά και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.σε αλλα βαζω δυο!Όλα παιζουν βέβαια αλλα καλο είναι να μην ειμαστε απόλυτοι με τις καρδερινες γιατι μπορεί να βάλεις αλλού την φωλιά και να στα κάνει πάλι στον πάτο!μπορει παλι να την φτιάξει στο ιδιο σημειο με πριν και να εχεις παλι τα ιδια!Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να δωσουμε εξήγηση στα παντα γι αυτο δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε και απόλυτοι. ....!αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου!σου ευχομαι απο εδω και περα να σου πανε ολα τελεια!
> Και κάτι ακόμα...του χρόνου προσπάθησε εαν γινεται να φτιάξεις την κλούβα σου να χωρίζει για κάθε περίπτωση χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πιάνεις το πουλί!Όλοι κάνουμε λάθη και μαθαίνουμε κάθε χρόνο! Εσύ δεν ντρέπεσαι να ρωτήσεις και γι αυτό θα τα πάς μια χαρά!αλοιμονο σ αυτούς που νομίζουν ότι ξέρουν τα πάντα....


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!εννοείτε οτι δε ντρέπομαι να ρωτήσω γιατί δεν ξέρω ,με τα καναρίνια που ζευγάρωνα αρκετά χρόνια πριν δεν είχα τέτοια προβλήματα και να φανταστείς πριν ξεκινήσω με τις καρδερίνες διάβασα ένα σωρό άρθρα και είδα ένα σωρό βίντεο αναπαραγωγής,διατροφής κτλ
Το σίγουρι είναι οτι δεν θα σταματήσω να προσπαθώ και εαν φέτος δεν τα καταφέρω τότε του χρόνου να είμαστε καλα πάλι θα βάλω ίσως και παραπάνω απο ένα..

----------


## kostas karderines

Λευτέρη όσα και να διαβάσεις φιλε παρόλο που θα βοηθηθείς πολύ τα προβλήματα δεν μπορείς να τα αποφύγεις!πολλα προβληματα θα τα βρεις και μονος σου!Εάν δεν τα καταφέρεις φέτος,του χρόνου θα πας πολύ καλύτερα.Εμείς πάντως θα σε βοηθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε!εγω προσωπικα θα σου λεω την γνωμη μου χωρις να σημαινει οτι θα εχω και δικιο!καποιες φορες επιλέγω να μην γραφω σε ενα θεμα γιατι στο τελος και οι πολλες γνωμες δεν φερνουν θετικα αποτελεσματα!και εκτος αυτου ο καθενας την εκτροφη του την διαχειριζεται διαφορετικα!ολοι εχουμε δικιο και ολοι εχουμε αδικο!Μην νομίζεις ότι και μεις είμαστε μεγάλο εκτροφείς  :rollhappy: !ουτε οτι βγάζουμε κάθε χρόνο αμέτρητα πουλιά!ουτε οτι μπορω να σου εχω απαντηση στα παντα!Την μια χρονιά μπορεί να βγάλουμε πολλά πουλια και την άλλη ελάχιστα η και καθόλου!

----------


## jk21

αν τα αυγα ηταν 3 τοτε μπορει καλλιστα να ηταν ενσπορα 

Για τα υπολοιπα , ο Κωστας σου τα ειπε ολα !

----------


## dimitris_patra

> αν εμεινει στα 2 αυγα  , απλα κατα 99.99 % ηταν ασπορα ..........


η θηλυκιά από το ένα από τα ζευγάρια που είχα βίντεο πριν μερικές μέρες, δύο αυγά γέννησε με διαφορά 3 μέρες μεταξύ τους. Και τα δύο ένσπορα......έπεσα στο 0,01%!!!!!

----------


## jk21

αυτο που δεν συμπληρωσα (το εχω γραψει σε αλλες στιγμες σε θεματα μπορει και σε καναρινια )  ειναι οτι οταν τα αυγα ειναι ενσπορα και κατω απο 3  , κατι παιζει με τα γυναικολογικα του θηλυκου .Αν δεν εκανε ισως καποια ενδιαμεσα στον πατο , που ισως δεν τα ειδες , μαλλον αργει να κατεβασει ωαρια για ορμονικους λογους (πχ πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες ή εχει δυσκολη απορροφηση ασβεστιου .Αν ηταν μονο δυο αλλα συνεχομενα , πολλες φορες υποβοσκουν προβληματα (πιο συχνα σε καναρινια ) οπως μυκοπλασμωσεις χρονιας μορφης (οχι εμφανους οξειας φασης )

http://www.oie.int/fileadmin/Home/en...AVIAN_MYCO.pdf


τι ηλικιας ειναι Δημητρη;

----------


## dimitris_patra

αυγά στον πάτο, όχι.......""""τα γυναικολογικά""", τα ορμονικά ή τα παθολογικά θα τα δούμε στην επόμενη γέννα. το πουλί είναι 6 ετών......δεν έχει αρρωστήσει ποτέ.
Πρόπερσι όμως με κατατρόμαξε......ήταν να γεννήσει και φούσκωσε τόσο που νόμισα ότι ήταν άρρωστο. Ξεκίνησα αντιβίωση......και τήν επόμενη ήρθε το αυγουλάκι και ξεφούσκωσε!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Δυσκολευεται λογω ηλικιας προφανως .Αλλα γερνανε νωριτερα αλλα αργοτερα .Μειωνεται και  η παραγωγη ωαριων οπως και στον ανθρωπο και αν εχεις ακουσει και οι γυναικες πριν την κλιμακτηριο εχουν σκαμπανεβασματα στην περιοδο , ενω και οι γεννες ανω των 40 συχνα ειναι δυσκολες . Αν τα εχεις μεσα ενισχυσε με d3 .Ασβεστιο υποθετω δινεις .Δεν νομιζω να ηταν μικροβιο τοτε .Απλα δυστοκια και δυσκολευτηκε και ειχε καταπεσει .Ακομα και να γεννησουν θελουν μετα ασβεστιο και ηλεκτρολυτες για μερικες μερες

----------


## dimitris_patra

αυτό που έχεις γράψει ......ότι γέννα με 2 αυγά είναι 99,99% άσπορα, πως αιτιολογείται????

----------


## jk21

η φραση μου ειναι λαθεμενη .Η σωστη ειναι οτι γεννα μονο με δυο αυγα  ,  υγειους πουλιου χωρις ορμονικα και παθολογικα προβληματα , δεν δικαιολογειται και ειναι σπανιοτατη .Τοσα λιγα αυγα ειναι προβλημα .Ναι συμβαινει αλλα σε πουλια με καποιο προβλημα .Σε υγειη πουλια απο 3 και πανω αυγα ειναι οκ και στα καναρινια συνηθως 4 με 5 , ενω οι καρδερινες συχνα κανουν και 6ο ειδικα στη φυση

----------


## dimitris_patra

αποκλείεις την περίπτωση να συμβεί αυτό στην πρώτη γέννα επειδή το πουλί δεν ήταν έτοιμο.......κάτι σαν πρόωρη γέννα????

----------


## jk21

σε ανηλικο ή μεγαλης ηλικιας οχι , αλλα εδω παμε στους ορμονικους λογους που ανεφερα .Σε ωριμο ορμονικα δεν νομιζω ... 3 ισως .Λιγοτερα κατι δειχνει

----------


## dimitris_patra

> σε ανηλικο ή μεγαλης ηλικιας οχι , αλλα εδω παμε στους ορμονικους λογους που ανεφερα .Σε ωριμο ορμονικα δεν νομιζω ... 3 ισως .Λιγοτερα κατι δειχνει


.......για να δούμε τι θα γίνει στην επόμενη.

----------


## LEBA77

καλημέρα και πάλι,
χτες το απόγευμα η φωλιά ήταν έτοιμη !Σήμερα το πρωί που έκατσα λίγο την ξαναχάλαγε..τώρα την ξαναχάλαγε για να την φτιάξει αλλιως ή δε ξέρω τι..σε κάποια στιγμή ο αρσενικός την κυνήγαγε με μανία την στρίμωξε στον πάτο και την τσίμπαγε στην πλάτη ,μέχρι που πλησίασα και την άφησε ,
εάν το απόγευμα η φωλία είναι χαλασμένη θα πειραματιστώ και θα χωρίσω τον αρσενικό για 2-3 μέρες έχω τηη εντύπωση ότι την επηρεάζει αρνητικά,μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος..
 Στα ευχάριστα της ημέρας η κανάρα μου έκανε το πρώτ αβγό!!!! :cool:

----------


## kostas karderines

> εάν το απόγευμα η φωλία είναι χαλασμένη θα πειραματιστώ και θα χωρίσω τον αρσενικό για 2-3 μέρες έχω τηη εντύπωση ότι την επηρεάζει αρνητικά


Λευτέρη η γνώμη μου είναι να τα αφήσεις έτσι και πιστεύω ότι θα βρουν τον δρόμο τους!Μην πειράξεις τίποτα γιατί αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι φυσιολογικά.μην κανεις για μενα πειραματα!και την φωλιά μπορεί να την φτιάξει και να την χαλάσει αρκετές φορές!

----------


## LEBA77

Γεια σας χρονια πολλα με υγεια σε σας κ στις οικογενειες σας!!
  Δεν τα πηραξα καθολου τελικα ! 
Χτες μεταξυ κοκορετσιου μπυρας κ τσικουδιας εστρωσα κατω απο τις πατηθρες πανια μαλινα για τι την ειδα πολυ νωχελικη, το βραδι πριν κουρνιασει μια εμπανε στην φωλια καθοτανε μια οχι , τελικα κουρνιασε μεσα στην φωλια αλλα ορθια στην ακρη!
  Σημερα το πρωι βρηκα αυγουλακι κατω αλλα αθικτο επανω στο πανι! :Innocent0006: 
τοπηρα κ το εβαλα στην καναρα που κλωσαει απο προχτες το τελευταιο της αβγο! 
Σημερα θα κανω το ιδιο! Συν οτι πριν νυχτωσειθα βαλω ψευτικο στην φωλια μπας και..
Τους ετριψα λιγο σουπιοκοκκαλο στο νερο μηπως φταιει το ασβεστιο!

----------


## kostas karderines

Τελικά επέλεξε την παλιά φωλια,την πρωτη?η την έκανε κάπου αλλού?
Μια χαρα το χειριστηκες και είναι σωστό κατά την γνώμη να βάλεις ένα αυγό στην φωλια γιατί μπορεί να πάει!

----------


## LEBA77

Επελεξε την παλια φωλια αλλα τα κανει κατω! Θα πρωσπαθησω να τα σωσω ολα ελπιζω ναναι ενσπορα !

----------


## kostas karderines

Σου το ευχομαι Λευτέρη ....!

----------


## tasos-mo

Λευτερη καλησπερα.. επειδη ειχα και εγω αντιστοιχες περιπτωσεις η μικρη  μου εμπειρια λεει οτι ειναι δυο τα τινα..ή κατι ενοχλει το ζευγος και  εχεις τετοιες αντιδρασεις(οποτε καλα κανεις και προσπαθεις να το  λυσεις,ετσι πρεπει..) ή μπορει να ειναι και αυτος ο χαρακτηρας καποιου  πουλιου και οσο να προσπαθεις να μην μπορεις να παρεις ουτε ενα αυγο(ολα  ειναι πιθανα). οποιο και απο τα δυο να ειναι..αξιζει η  προσπαθεια,μπραβο,καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## jk21

Αν συνεχιστει η ιδια συμπεριφορα σταθερα   , τοτε την επομενη φορα να μην την αφησεις να κανει εκει φωλια και ας δειχνει οτι το θελει

----------


## LEBA77

Κατι τα ενοχλει ναι δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι αλλα θα το παλεψω!
 Εννοειτε δεν ξαναβαζω εκρι φωλια δεν με παει! :Mad0054: 
Το αβγουλακι που εσωσα κ αν σωσω κ αλλο εχουν ελπιδες ; Με δεδομενο οτι η καναρα το τελευταιο το εκανε το Σαββατο κ εχει δικα τις μονο 3.

----------


## LEBA77

Sorry για την ορθογραφια αλλα γραφω απο το κιν κ δεν βολευει η διορθωση

----------


## kostas karderines

Τα αυγουλακια Λευτέρη μια χαρά είναι έτσι και τα βάλεις σε καναρα!
Εσύ Λευτέρη καλα κάνεις και το παλεύεις και μπράβο σου αλλά αυτό που έχω εγώ να πω είναι ότι στο τέλος μπορεί απλά να είναι έτσι το πουλι!δεν ειναι ολα τα θυλικα άψογα! δεν φταίει παντα η θεση τις φωλιας η ο αρσενικος!

----------


## tasos-mo

Λευτέρη μια χαρά είναι με την καναρα..αλλα να έχεις στο νου σου όταν παίρνουμε αυγά από κάτω,έστω και με τα μέτρα προστασίας που πήρες και εσύ πετσέτες κτλ στην σχάρα,μπορεί να έχει γίνει ηδη η ζημιά. Αρκεί και μια μικρή ρωγμή η οποία δεν φαίνεται με το μάτι, για να μην αναπτυχθεί το αυγό.δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά έπρεπε να στο αναφέρω και αυτο.

----------


## jk21

ναι πιστευω οτι αν ειναι ενσπορο θα το κλωσσησει κανονικοτατα .Μια μερα κενο ... ανετα θα μπορουσε να εχει κανει δικο της σημερα

----------


## LEBA77

Καλημερα , 
το σημερινο εσπασε , επεσε στο καγκελο σε ενα μικρο κενο...
Παμε για το αυριανο...

----------


## jk21

βαλε μια πετσετα αφρατη κατω ή ναυλον με φουσκαλες ή κατι αντιστοιχο

----------


## tasos-mo

βαλε και πολυ υπομονη..χαχααχαχ και εγω με σπασμενα ξεκινησα Λευτερη,ειμαι στην δουλεια και θα παω το μεσημερι να δω αν το δευτερο θα ειναι μεσα ή εξω....ειμαστε πολλοι, δεν εισαι ο μονος..χαχα

----------


## LEBA77

καλημέρα,
σήμερα το πρωί δεν είχε αβγο πουθενά!
έβγαλα τα πανιά και θα τα ξαναβάλω το βράδι!Δεν νομίζω να μου κανει κανένα μέσα στην μέρα όλα μου τάχει κάνει πρωι πρωι!Θα με τρελάνει!!!σταμάτησε στα 2?έχει και άλλο αύριο?
θα δούμε.... :Jumping0011:

----------


## LEBA77

http://vid1104.photobucket.com/album...psfysddzhh.mp4

Ο angry bird...ολο τσαμπουκα ειναι! :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## LEBA77

Άντε και σώσαμε και άλλο αβγουλάκι σήμερα!!!!το έκανε μετα από μια μέρα κενό μάλλον λόγο του καιρου που χτες αγριεψε...

----------


## carduelis

Tα νάυλον οι πετσέτες τα μαξιλάρια και όλα τα συναφή είναι .....νά χαμε να λέγαμε.

Αυτό δεν είναι αναπαραγωγή.

Το πουλί κάτι το ενοχλεί.....που δεν μπορώ να ξέρω γιατί δεν είμαι εκεί.

Ισως ο αρσενικός ...ίσως κάτι που είναι κοντά στην φωλιά την οποία φτιάχνει.

----------


## LEBA77

Καλημερα 
μολις εσωσα ενα ακομα 3 στα 4 δηλ κ τοβαλα στην καναρα.. Εχει 5 μερες διαφορα απο τοτε που κλωσσαει το τελευταιο.
 Σιγουρα δεν ειναι αναπαραγωγη αυτο αλλα κ τι να κανω δηλ; 
Εαν ειναι ενσπορα μπορει η καναρα να μεγαλωσει κανενα κ να σωθει..

στην επομενη γεννα κ οταν θα ειναι ετοιμη η φωλια θα αφαιρεσω τον αρσενικο , εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα, ισως φταει το πουλι κ ειναι ετσι..
εαν ειναι ενσπορα τις καναρας κ βγουνε ,τα αλλα 3 που εχω βαλει εχουν ελπιδες εαν ειναι ενσπορα κ αυτα; Με δεδομενου οτι εχουν
διαφορα 3 ,4 και 5 μερες απο το τελευταιο που κλωσσαει μονιμα η καναρα;

----------


## LEBA77

> Καλημερα 
> μολις εσωσα ενα ακομα 3 στα 4 δηλ κ τοβαλα στην καναρα.. Εχει 5 μερες διαφορα απο τοτε που κλωσσαει το τελευταιο.
>  Σιγουρα δεν ειναι αναπαραγωγη αυτο αλλα κ τι να κανω δηλ; 
> Εαν ειναι ενσπορα μπορει η καναρα να μεγαλωσει κανενα κ να σωθει..
> 
> στην επομενη γεννα κ οταν θα ειναι ετοιμη η φωλια θα αφαιρεσω τον αρσενικο , εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα, ισως φταει το πουλι κ ειναι ετσι..
> εαν ειναι ενσπορα τις καναρας κ βγουνε ,τα αλλα 3 που εχω βαλει εχουν ελπιδες εαν ειναι ενσπορα κ αυτα; Με δεδομενου οτι εχουν
> διαφορα 3 ,4 και 5 μερες απο το τελευταιο που κλωσσαει μονιμα η καναρα;


3-4 και 6 ημερες...

----------


## amastro

Και τα καναρινάκια και τα καρδερινάκια, μάλλον αδύνατον.
Αφού δεν έχεις άλλη παραμάνα, πρέπει να πάρεις μια δύσκολη απόφαση, αφού κάνεις πρώτα ωοσκόπηση.

----------


## LEBA77

> Και τα καναρινάκια και τα καρδερινάκια, μάλλον αδύνατον.
> Αφού δεν έχεις άλλη παραμάνα, πρέπει να πάρεις μια δύσκολη απόφαση, αφού κάνεις πρώτα ωοσκόπηση.


Μουλακια θα ειναι εαν ειναι.. Οχι καναρινια

----------


## amastro

Με τόσες μέρες διαφορά τα μεν από τα δε, δεν νομίζω να έχουν πολλές ελπίδες επιβίωσης.

----------


## jk21

να δεις τι γινεται με τα καναρινισια αυγα .αν ειναι ασπορα τοτε δεν θα εχεις διλλημα  

αν ειναι ενσπορα , κατι εχω στο νου μου αλλα θα δουμε αν βολεψει ...

----------


## LEBA77

> να δεις τι γινεται με τα καναρινισια αυγα .αν ειναι ασπορα τοτε δεν θα εχεις διλλημα  
> 
> αν ειναι ενσπορα , κατι εχω στο νου μου αλλα θα δουμε αν βολεψει ...


Θελει ειδικο φακο ,η μπορω να δω κ κατω απο το πορτατιφ;;δεν εχω ξανακανει ωοσκοπιση

----------


## amastro

Και ένα ψιλό φακουδάκι led 2-3€ κάνει. 
*Ωοσκόπηση στα Καναρίνια*

----------


## jk21

Λευτερη στειλε μου το κινητο σου με πμ  . Ισως βρεθω ξυλοκαστρο αυτες τις ημερες και την κυριακη μεσημερι αν ειναι θα επιστρεφω αθηνα .Αν ειναι ενσπορα και μπορεσεις να με συναντησεις , θα βαλω τα καναρινισια σου στο καρδερινοκαναρο που κλωσσα εδω και πολλες μερες και ελπιζω να συνεχισει .... (αν θες φυσικα ) ή αν εχουμε αλλο μελος να βολευει περισσοτερο και να μπορει να τα παρει στη συναντηση για καφε την κυριακη το απογευμα (εκτος αν μας ερθεις !!!!!!!!! )

----------


## LEBA77

Ειναι ενσπορα.σας εστειλε μυνημα

----------


## LEBA77

> Λευτερη στειλε μου το κινητο σου με πμ  . Ισως βρεθω ξυλοκαστρο αυτες τις ημερες και την κυριακη μεσημερι αν ειναι θα επιστρεφω αθηνα .Αν ειναι ενσπορα και μπορεσεις να με συναντησεις , θα βαλω τα καναρινισια σου στο καρδερινοκαναρο που κλωσσα εδω και πολλες μερες και ελπιζω να συνεχισει .... (αν θες φυσικα ) ή αν εχουμε αλλο μελος να βολευει περισσοτερο και να μπορει να τα παρει στη συναντηση για καφε την κυριακη το απογευμα (εκτος αν μας ερθεις !!!!!!!!! )


Βρηκα παραμανα εχει φιλος μου εκτροφεας καναρινιων στο λουτρακι ! Θα χαρω παρολαυτα να πιουμε ενα καφεδακι την κυριακη εαν σας βγαλε ο δρομος εγω θαμαι κορινθο!

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα !!!

να σαι καλα , αλλα ειτε γιατι θα ημουν με την οικογενεια , ειτε γιατι θα ημουν φουριοζος γιατι το απογευμα της Κυριακης με περιμενει η δευτερη οικογενεια   *Κυριακάτικο καφεδάκι!!*θα σε συναντουσα ισα ισα για τα αυγουλακια .Θα δοθει η ευκαιρια ισως στο μελλον .Το καλοκαιρι θα κατεβαινω πιο συχνα και τοτε υπολογιζα να ξαναβρεθουμε για να φερω τα μικρα .Αν ερθεις εσυ προς ξυλοκαστρο ισως ερθουν προς τα εδω και οι πατρινοι της παρεας και βρεθουμε μεγαλυτερη παρεα !

----------


## LEBA77

Καλησπερα,
 τα 3 αβγουλακια που εσωσα ειναι ενσπορα τελικα!!!! ::

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο λευτερη, με το καλό τα πουλάκια τώρα!

----------


## jk21

Αντε υπομονη και ολα θα πανε καλα !

----------


## tasos-mo

Μια χαρά.. Ειδες τελικα που αξιζε τον κοπο..καλη συνέχεια.

----------


## stefos

Άντε μπράβο να πάρουν σάρκα και οστά οι αγωνίες σου!!!

----------


## LEBA77

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Σημερα έσκασε μύτη και :Angel02:  το πρωτο καρδερινοκαναράκ :: ι!!!!Εβγαλα τον αρσενικο γιατί πηγαινε στην φωλιά και αφαιρούσε βαμβακι σαν να ήθελε να την χαλάσει!!

----------


## Τόλης

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> Σημερα έσκασε μύτη και το πρωτο καρδερινοκαναράκι!!!!Εβγαλα τον αρσενικο γιατί πηγαινε στην φωλιά και αφαιρούσε βαμβακι σαν να ήθελε να την χαλάσει!!


Μπράβο Λευτέρη για τις επιτυχίες σου!Τον αρσενικό καλά έκανες και τον έβγαλες,όταν βλέπουμε ότι πειράζουνε τη φωλιά καλό είναι να τον χωρίζουμε κι αφού μεγαλώσουν λίγο τα μικρά(κάπου 8-10 ημερών) μπορείς να τον ξαναβάλεις μαζί.

----------


## jk21

Το ιδιο θα πιστευα και γω μεχρι προσφατα  , οταν δεν πετυχα στην αρχη τυχαια και μετα εχοντας συχνα το νου μου , τον γκρι καναρο  μου . Η καναρα διαλεξε να κλωσσησει σε μια φωλια σχεδον αποκλειστικα αποτελουμενη απο τη βαση που βαζω απο ειδικο μαλλινο υλικο και προσθηκη ελαχιστου βαμβακιου .Στη διαρκεια ολης της επωασης ( και τοτε που ελλειπα για μερες βολο ) δεν πειραξε ουτε αυγα ουτε νεοσσους τωρα  , αλλα καθε τοσο οταν εβγαινε η καναρα πηγαινε και τσιμπουσε ελαχιστα στην ακρη το υλικο ή την μαλλινη τσοχα και δεν πειραζε καθολου ουτε συνολικα τη φωλια ,ουτε τα αυγα , τα οποια τον ειχα δει να τα γυρισει ξεκαθαρα με ηπιο τροπο . Μαλιστα εχει ριξει και ελαχιστα σπυρια αποκλειστικα κεχρι στον πατο ,τα οποια ουτε η θηλυκια πειραζει ... Καυγαδες δεν εχω δει ποτε ουτε προσπαθεια για βατεμα ενω η καναρα κλωσσουσε  .Απλα σημειωνω το γεγονος ,γιατι εχουμε ακουσει συχνα αυτη την κινηση  , αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες ενω ανησυχουμε ,τελικα δεν ακουω καταστροφες των αυγων απο τα αρσενικα .Σαφως υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις που και λιγες να ειναι  , πρεπει να τις εχουμε σαφως υποψη μας .Μιλω παντως για την κινηση τραβηγματος μικρου μερους του υλικου , σαν τσιμπημα και οχι τραβηγμα ανοποδογυριασματος σε φωλια με βατεμενα αυγα

----------


## LEBA77

> Το ιδιο θα πιστευα και γω μεχρι προσφατα  , οταν δεν πετυχα στην αρχη τυχαια και μετα εχοντας συχνα το νου μου , τον γκρι καναρο  μου . Η καναρα διαλεξε να κλωσσησει σε μια φωλια σχεδον αποκλειστικα αποτελουμενη απο τη βαση που βαζω απο ειδικο μαλλινο υλικο και προσθηκη ελαχιστου βαμβακιου .Στη διαρκεια ολης της επωασης ( και τοτε που ελλειπα για μερες βολο ) δεν πειραξε ουτε αυγα ουτε νεοσσους τωρα  , αλλα καθε τοσο οταν εβγαινε η καναρα πηγαινε και τσιμπουσε ελαχιστα στην ακρη το υλικο ή την μαλλινη τσοχα και δεν πειραζε καθολου ουτε συνολικα τη φωλια ,ουτε τα αυγα , τα οποια τον ειχα δει να τα γυρισει ξεκαθαρα με ηπιο τροπο . Μαλιστα εχει ριξει και ελαχιστα σπυρια αποκλειστικα κεχρι στον πατο ,τα οποια ουτε η θηλυκια πειραζει ... Καυγαδες δεν εχω δει ποτε ουτε προσπαθεια για βατεμα ενω η καναρα κλωσσουσε  .Απλα σημειωνω το γεγονος ,γιατι εχουμε ακουσει συχνα αυτη την κινηση  , αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες ενω ανησυχουμε ,τελικα δεν ακουω καταστροφες των αυγων απο τα αρσενικα .Σαφως υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις που και λιγες να ειναι  , πρεπει να τις εχουμε σαφως υποψη μας .Μιλω παντως για την κινηση τραβηγματος μικρου μερους του υλικου , σαν τσιμπημα και οχι τραβηγμα ανοποδογυριασματος σε φωλια με βατεμενα αυγα


Από την αρχή έχουνε ταιριάξει οπως έχω ξαναγράψει με ελάχιστους τσακωμούς αλλα μόλις τον είδα να τραβάει βαμβάκι αγχώθηκα και το σκεφτηκα το ξανασκέφτηκα και τον έβγαλα.
Λέιπω όλη μέρα και δεν το παίζω να γυρίσω και να βρω τα αβγα κάτω..εάν τον έβλεπα να το κάνει το Σ-Κ που έχω χρόνο ίσως τον άφηνα να τον παατηρήσω..
Δεν τον είδα να τον πειράζει κιόλας..από το πρωί κελαιδούσε..είναι τόσο πυρωμένος που δ :Fighting0066: δεν βλέπει ούτε που βρίσκετε....

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειπα κακως το εκανες ... απλα ανεφερα την εμπειρια μου που δεν αποδικνυει τιποτα ... μπορει να παω πανω και να δω τα μικρα και τη φωλια κατω ....

----------


## LEBA77

καλημέρα,
Ξεκινήσαμε πάλι φτιάχνουμε φωλιά πάμε για τρίτη γέννα ,της άφησα μόνο την μία να φτιάξει στο βάθος της κλούβας αυτή που έδειχνε προτίμηση ο αρσενικός από την αρχή και 
πράγματι συμμετέχει και αυτός αφού μετάφέρει και στρώνει κιόλας!!!!Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...
τα μουλάκια είναι τρία τελικά!!!!

----------


## LEBA77

καλημέρα,
Αβγό στην σχάρα σήμερα πάλι...γυρισα αργά χτες και δεν την έιδα να την προλάβω..θα σωσω τα υπόλοιπα και θα μπουν σε παραμάνα ,σίγουρα θα κάνει άλλα 4-5 γιατί είναι συνεχεια στο 
σουπιοκόκκαλο ,τελικά το πουλάκι έτσι είναι δεν νομίζω οτι φταίει κάτι άλλο..του χρόνου μπορεί να στρώσει!!

----------


## LEBA77

Μόλις με πήρε και ο φίλος μου που τουχα δωσει τα αβγα! Σκάσανε μύτη τα πρώτα 2 καρδερινάκια :Love0007: !!!!!!!!!!!!!περιμένουμε και το τρίτο...!
Θα βάλω και φωτο το Σ-Κ που θα πάω απο εκει...
Του χρόνου θα έχω σίγουρα 2 κανάρεσ παραμάνες πράγμα που δεν το ήξερα οτι γινόταν...
Μπορεί να μην έγινε η εκτροφή όπως ήθελα αλλα το οτι θα έχω δικά μου γαρδελάκια μου φτάνει!!
Και δεν είναι και άσχημα μέχρι τωρα έχουμε 3 καρδερινοκάναρα και 2 γαρδελάκια και έπετε συνέχεια... :Party0024:

----------


## kostas karderines

Παρά πολύ καλά πηγές Λευτέρη, πολλά μπράβο!

----------


## LEBA77

> Παρά πολύ καλά πηγές Λευτέρη, πολλά μπράβο!


Να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!Και ακόμα συνεχίζω.. στο τέλος θα κάνουμε ταμείο.....

----------


## kostaskirki

Φασουλι το Φασουλι! ! Χα χα χα 
Καλή συνέχεια Λευτέρη

----------


## carduelis

> Μόλις με πήρε και ο φίλος μου που τουχα δωσει τα αβγα! Σκάσανε μύτη τα πρώτα 2 καρδερινάκια!!!!!!!!!!!!!περιμένουμε και το τρίτο...!
> Θα βάλω και φωτο το Σ-Κ που θα πάω απο εκει...
> Του χρόνου θα έχω σίγουρα 2 κανάρεσ παραμάνες πράγμα που δεν το ήξερα οτι γινόταν...
> Μπορεί να μην έγινε η εκτροφή όπως ήθελα αλλα το οτι θα έχω δικά μου γαρδελάκια μου φτάνει!!
> Και δεν είναι και άσχημα μέχρι τωρα έχουμε 3 καρδερινοκάναρα και 2 γαρδελάκια και έπετε συνέχεια...


Εκτος τις παραμάνες.....να υπολογιζεις και χωρισμα στις κλουβες σου.

Αν το ειχες τωρα θα εβλεπες την καρδερινα σου να μεγαλώνει αυτη τα μικρά.

----------


## LEBA77

Του χρόνου σίγουρα θα υπάρχει καλυτερη οργάνωση,φέτος εγιναν λαθη του χρόνου λιγότερα..τώρα ότι σώσουμε..

----------


## kostas karderines

Λευτέρη μπορεί να έκανες κάποια λαθάκια αλλα εμείς έχεις την εντύπωση ότι τα κάνουμε σωστά! :rollhappy: 
Το τι έφταιξε δεν μπορεί να στο πει κανένας!!!!Δεν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις για τα πάντα!
Μια χαρα έχεις παει για πρώτη χρονια!φέτος άλλοι "μεγαλοεκτροφης"δεν έχουν δει ούτε αυγό!

----------


## LEBA77

> Λευτέρη μπορεί να έκανες κάποια λαθάκια αλλα εμείς έχεις την εντύπωση ότι τα κάνουμε σωστά!
> Το τι έφταιξε δεν μπορεί να στο πει κανένας!!!!Δεν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις για τα πάντα!
> Μια χαρα έχεις παει για πρώτη χρονια!φέτος άλλοι "μεγαλοεκτροφης"δεν έχουν δει ούτε αυγό!


Ασε και εκανε και άλλο το πρωι και μουσπασε 0 στα 2 εχω αυτήν την φορα..ετ :oopseyes: σι μουρχετε να τησ βαλω πανα..
Το ότι πλέον βατεύονται και ειμαι στο 1 μετρο απο την κλουβα και σκουπιζω ασ πουμε,δείχνει οτι κάτι έχω κάνει για να πυρώσουν τόσο και οτι δεν πηγε τσάμπα όλη η προετοιμασια που έκανα..
επίσης οτι μουκανε την προηγουμενη 5(3 σωθηκαν) αβγα σημαίνει οτι το πουλί ειναι υγιες φτου φτου και δυνατο..οπως πιστεύω τόσα θα κανει και τώρα.
Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν εχω απογοητευτεί ισα ισα..!

----------


## LEBA77

> Ασε και εκανε και άλλο το πρωι και μουσπασε 0 στα 2 εχω αυτήν την φορα..ετσι μουρχετε να τησ βαλω πανα..
> Το ότι πλέον βατεύονται και ειμαι στο 1 μετρο απο την κλουβα και σκουπιζω ασ πουμε,δείχνει οτι κάτι έχω κάνει για να πυρώσουν τόσο και οτι δεν πηγε τσάμπα όλη η προετοιμασια που έκανα..
> επίσης οτι μουκανε την προηγουμενη 5(3 σωθηκαν) αβγα σημαίνει οτι το πουλί ειναι υγιες φτου φτου και δυνατο..οπως πιστεύω τόσα θα κανει και τώρα.
> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν εχω απογοητευτεί ισα ισα..!


Σήμερα έσκασε και το τρίτο καρδερινάκι!!!! :Anim 26:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## LEBA77

Ξέχασα να βγάλω φωτογραφία το σουπιοκόκκαλο το πρωι..έχει φάει το μισό σχεδόν!τι στο καλό?

----------


## Cristina

Λευτέρη, καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## LEBA77

καλημέρα,
έκανε άλλα 3 αβγα 5 στο σύνολο ,2 στον πατο επάνω στα πανια άθικτα και το τρίτο μέσα στην φωλία επιτέλους! :Happy0159: !!!Τον αρσενικό τον έβγαλα μετά το δεύτερο σπασμένο ,μάλον αυτός τα έσπασε γιατι δεν είναι δυνατον να σπανε μόνα τους επάνω σε αφρολεξ και μάλινα πανια.Οπως επίσης αυτός μάλΛον έφταιγε που δεν τάκανε στην φωλία..Τα 3 αβγουλάκια που σώθηκαν θα μπουν σε παραμάνα σήμερα!
θα βάλω και φωτο όταν βρω χρόνο!
μια ερώτηση.Οαρσενικός βγήκε το βράδι μετά το δευτερο αβγο και είχε βατέψει το απόγευμα ,μου είπαν οτι ενα βάτεμα ειναι για 2 το πολύ αβγα ένσπορα..ισχύει????

----------


## LEBA77

> καλημέρα,
> έκανε άλλα 3 αβγα 5 στο σύνολο ,2 στον πατο επάνω στα πανια άθικτα και το τρίτο μέσα στην φωλία επιτέλους!!!!Τον αρσενικό τον έβγαλα μετά το δεύτερο σπασμένο ,μάλον αυτός τα έσπασε γιατι δεν είναι δυνατον να σπανε μόνα τους επάνω σε αφρολεξ και μάλινα πανια.Οπως επίσης αυτός μάλΛον έφταιγε που δεν τάκανε στην φωλία..Τα 3 αβγουλάκια που σώθηκαν θα μπουν σε παραμάνα σήμερα!
> θα βάλω και φωτο όταν βρω χρόνο!
> μια ερώτηση.Οαρσενικός βγήκε το βράδι μετά το δευτερο αβγο και είχε βατέψει το απόγευμα ,μου είπαν οτι ενα βάτεμα ειναι για 2 το πολύ αβγα ένσπορα..ισχύει????


Ρωτάω για ναξέρω πότε θα τον βάζω και θα τον βγάζω στην επόμενη γέννα!

----------


## jk21

εχουν αναφερθει με στοιχεια και γονιμοποιησεις εβδομαδες πριν .Συνηθως και ενα βατεμα πριν βγει το πρωτο αυγο , ακουγεται οτι αρκει .Σιγουρα οσο ποιο συχνα και πιο κοντα στη γεννα , τοσο πιο δυνατο το σπερμα .Δεν ισχυει ομως οτι με ενα βατεμα μονο δυο αυγα γονιμοποιουνται .Η αφαιρεση του αρσενικου οταν εγνωσμενα κανει τη ζημια , αν γινει στο πρωτο αυγο , ειναι ενα ρισκο για τη γονιμοτητα των επομενων ,οχι ομως μεγαλο . Περισσοτερο ειναι σημαντικο να παρατηρησεις τις αντιδρασεις της θηλυκιας μην εχει κατσει στα αυγα και μετα τα παρατησει .Θεωρω λογικο ενας νεος εκτροφεας που δεν εχει ξαναβγαλει πουλακια να θελει να τα διασφαλισει με απευθειας μεταθεση αυγων σε παραμανα , αλλα θελω επισης να ξερεις οτι καλα ειναι να μην συνηθιζουν οι καρδερινες σε μη συμμετοχη σε επωαση και μεγαλωμα ,γιατι θα ειναι δυσκολο μετα να επιτυχεις και κανονικη εκτροφη μαζι τους .Αν γινει , να γινει μονο οταν θα ειναι καποια ανηλικα και ισως απειρα .Παντως υπαρχει και η εναλλακτικη της τοποθετησης του αρσενικου σε κλουβι μικροτερο εφαπτομενο του αρχικου (κοντα στη φωλια οπου θα κλωσσα η θηλυκια ) και η επανατοποθετηση του στο χωρο οταν τα μικρα ειναι σχεδον σε ηλικια δαχτυλιδωματος και ενω θα εχουν μεγαλωσει απ τη μανα .Αυτο προυποθετει βεβαια οτι η μανα μεχρι τοτε θα ειναι οκ στα καθηκοντα της

----------


## LEBA77

Τα γαρδελακια μου

----------


## LEBA77

> Τα γαρδελακια μου

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο Λευτερη! Με το καλο και στο κλαρι!!

----------


## LEBA77

Και τα 3 νεα που μπηκαν χτες σε φωλια

----------


## jk21

Καλοκλαρωτα Λευτερη !!!

----------


## LEBA77

Ξεκινησε 4η γεννα δεν προλαβα το πρωτο αβγο δεν βρηκα τιποτα ηταν σιγουρο οτι τοχε κανει κ το εξαφσνισε ο αρσενικος γιαυι ητσν πολυ νωχελικη οπως οταν γενναει, εσωσα το δευτερο ειχα βγαλει τον αρσενικο το βραδι αλλα ειχε προνοησει κ αυτη ειχε κανει το αβγο κατω απο το αφρολεξ! Ειχε μπει απο κατω κ το ειχε κανει για να το προστατευσει!!Αυριο περιμενω κ αλλο.. Απο την προηγουμενη γεννα εχουμε αλλο ενα ακομα ενσπορο που αναπαυεται σε φωλιτσα!
του χρονου θα ζευγαρωσουν σε ευρυχωρη ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα για να τελειωσουν τα βασανα!
σημερα 15 μερα κλαρωσανε τα μουλακια μου κ τα 3 βολταρανε στην κλουβα!!
Η καναρα ξεκινησε φυιαχνει δευτερη φωλια κ στηνετε οταν κελαιδαει ο αρσενικος απο υο διπλα κλουβι!
θα τον ριξω μεσα αυριο! Ελπιζω να μην παρατησουν τα μικρα για να ξαναρχισουν γιατι ακομα δε τρωνε μονα τους..
θα ωσλω κ φωτο συντομα..

----------


## jk21

μπερδευτηκα λιγο με το δευτερο .... το εκανε τελικα μεσα ή εξω; κατι για αφρολεξ που λες

----------


## LEBA77

> μπερδευτηκα λιγο με το δευτερο .... το εκανε τελικα μεσα ή εξω; κατι για αφρολεξ που λες


Στον πατο ειχα στρωσει κατω πανι κ απο πανω αφρολεξ σε καποια σημεια κ το αβγο το βρηκα κατω απο το αφρολεξ , το οποιο ειναι παναλαφρο .μπηκε απο κατω το κανε η το εσπρωξε να το κρυψει δεν υπαρχει σλλη εξηγηση

----------


## jk21

αν το αυγο αυτο εγινε μετα την αφαιρεση του αρσενικου , δεν προνοησε καθολου να το κρυψει ... το εκανε απεξω ή το πεταξε εκεινη

----------


## LEBA77

καλημέρα!
τελείωσε και αυτή η γέννα με άλλα 4 αβγουλάκια ,τα έκανε στην φωλία δεν κάθετε όμως το βράδι να κλωσσήσει μόνο κάποιες ώρες την μέρα..τα πήρα και τάβαλα σε παραμανα και αυτά!
Θα την κόψω τώρα δεν θα την αφήσω πέμπτη γεννα.
σύνολο έχουμε 3 πουλάκια και άλλα 6 αβγα ένσπορα!(έχει κάνει σύνολο 18 αβγα)
Δεν πήγε άσχημα αν και θα την ήθελα να μεγαλώσει κάποια...
θα βάλω φώτο και θα κλέισω τι θέμα εδώ.
Σας ευχαριστω όόυς για τις συμβουλές σας ,θα βάλω και κάποιες φώτο σήμερα που έχω χρόνο!

----------


## LEBA77



----------


## LEBA77

Ενα απο τα μουλακια μου

----------


## LEBA77



----------


## LEBA77

Τα γαρδελακια μου! 

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!! :Love0001:

----------

